# Minn Kota iPilot Calibration



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Can you borrow an lcd remote from someone, pair it, and use it to calibrate.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Gervais said:


> Can you borrow an lcd remote from someone, pair it, and use it to calibrate.


This is my hope, but i'll probly just end up buying the damn remote.. if i can find one in stock under $200... 

They really should make the calibration mode available through the app.. especially with everything being out of stock these days.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

You'd think they calibrate it at the factory...


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Jason M said:


> You'd think they calibrate it at the factory...


it’s just a compass. So depending on where and how you mount it on your boat as well as magnetic inference can cause it to be off. The calibration is just making a circle with the boat. Takes 5 min to do it on the water. I learned in my latest boat that it doesn’t need constant power to stay calibrated so it should be just a one time thing.


----------

